# Penn jer del - 2014-15 WEATHER RANT



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/philadelphia-pa/19107/weather-forecast/350540


----------



## news913 (Jan 15, 2011)

Hope we get a kickass year down here. I work in Delco/Philly, could def use the cash!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Gotta have patience it takes time for ground temps to cool off, based on the latest data after December 15 the weather should be more favorable for winter weather


----------



## tomcat01 (Jan 5, 2011)

Looking like Wednesday im hearing 6-8" http://epawaweather.com/


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Gonna be interesting to see what this storm does considering it was 70 degrees today and gonna be 57 tomorrow. 
A good amount of just grassy accumulations in and along the 95 corridor??


----------



## tomcat01 (Jan 5, 2011)

this is the latest update ive gotten 

From: epawa
Bucks county: Snow begins 5-7am Wednesday, ending 8-10pm Wednesday evening. 5-9" snow, 3-6" with mixing southeast of Doylestown.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Interesting


----------



## SteveinNEPA (Oct 30, 2014)

Anywhere from 6 to 12 here in my area,starting around 7 am and ending around 10 pm. And for once 3 different forecasts are actually on the same page. Guess I'll find out when I wake up tomorrow.


----------

